# JSP/Servlet Interaktion



## Sven (4. Feb 2005)

Hallo, ich habe folgendes Problem :

Ich habe ein Frameset mit den folgenden Frames : 

Logo          |       Header
Navigation  |       Main
Footer

In Main habe ich nun eine Form die mir ein Servlet aufruft. In diesem Servlet wird dynamisch ein Javascript Tree erzeugt, der in Frame Navigation angezeigt werden soll. Das Servlet speichert den erzeugten dynamischen Tree in einer Bean als String ab. Nun muss nachdem das passiert ist das Navigation Frame neu geladen werden, damit es sich die Informationen über den Tree aus meiner Bean holen kann. Leider funktioniert dies aber nicht. Kann mir jemand kurz erklären wie ich aus meinem Servlet das Navigation Frame refreshen kann. Wenn ich in meiner Form in Main das Target Navigation angebe funktioniert das nicht. Der Inhalt der Seite ist immer der Gleiche. Ein kleines Beispiel wäre nett


----------



## foobar (4. Feb 2005)

Vergiss die Frames. Sowas brauchst du nicht, wenn du mit JSP/Servlets arbeitest.


----------



## Sven (4. Feb 2005)

Was würdest du mir empfehlen. Komme so nicht weiter.  Ist IFrames eine Alternative ?


----------



## foobar (4. Feb 2005)

> Ist IFrames eine Alternative ?


Nein

Guck dir mal das Strutsframework an, insbesondere das Tiles-Plugin.
http://struts.apache.org/


----------



## dark_red (4. Feb 2005)

jemand der sich noch mit frames/iframes beschäftigt und mal eben auf struts umsteigen soll? klingt sehr interessant...  

btw: was gibt es eigentlich, was die apachen nicht haben?


----------



## Bleiglanz (4. Feb 2005)

dark_red hat gesagt.:
			
		

> btw: was gibt es eigentlich, was die apachen nicht haben?



einen J2EE server (geronimo lässt auf sich warten...)


----------



## dark_red (7. Feb 2005)

ach... ich würde geronimo mitzählen. zumindest ist damit einer in der mache


----------

